# Problème Flash player avec Safari



## David65 (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous , 
J'ai un macbook pro et à l'ouverture de plusieures sites utilisants Media flash player je n'ai qu'un gros point d'interrogation. Comment puis je changer cela ?
Merci de votre aide
David65


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2006)

As-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;installer Flash Player (ici)?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux nous mettre des liens, qu'on puisse essayer avec nos Mac, STP ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

FlashPlayer est aujourd'hui en version 9 le plug-in pour Intel est le 9.0.r18
Sinon, vous tournez avec le plug-in bêta fourni pas Apple le 8.0.r27

Vous trouverez tout ce qu'il vous faut sur cette page en anglais.

C'moon.


----------



## David65 (21 Juillet 2006)

Merci ca marche maintenant ....
Salutations à tous 
Bonne soirée


----------

